

Techcrunch 40, where are they now? - jeffrese

Which companies from Techcrunch 40 besides mint.com are doing well? And is mint.com really doing all that well?
======
jyu
It's too early to tell, but here's what's happened so far:

powerset acquired $100mm 7/08

cubic telecom acquired $6mm 1/08

viewdle additional funding 3/08

yap series A $6.5mm 6/08

flock seies D $15mm 5/08

docstoc series B $3.25mm 4/08

mint series B $12mm 3/08

clickable series B $14.5mm 7/08

pubmatic series A $7mm 1/08

zocdoc series A $3mm 8/08

befunky series A $550k 6/08

flowplay series A $3.7mm 2/08

metaplace launched 3/08

woome series B $12.5mm 6/08

zivity series B $7mm 3/08

kaltura series B ?? 6/08

~~~
doodyhead
Cubic Telecom were not acquired. It would have been big news here in Ireland
if they had been. You can see from the founder's blog that they actually just
partnered with Global Roaming: [http://patphelan.net/cubic-telecom-and-global-
roaming-allign...](http://patphelan.net/cubic-telecom-and-global-roaming-
allign-forces/)

If anything, it seems like they have completely lost focus on their original,
supposedly revolutionary offering and instead fallen back on roaming SIM cards
(not so exciting).

Their Crunchbase profile incorrectly states they were acquired (how
convenient) and the ostensible acquisition value is oddly similar to the total
amount of capital they've raised:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/cubictelecom>

------
calvin
The TechCrunch40 list is here: <http://www.techcrunch50.com/2007/>

... just in case you forgot the names.

------
SwellJoe
Xobni has gotten quite a bit of very favorable press. I don't know enough
about their market or their product to say whether they're doing well...but
the acquisition overtures from MS seem to be indicative of something good.

And, I suspect Mint will be a huge success story. It's a gigantic market, and
Quicken leaves a lot of room at the bottom (and, frankly, Quicken fails the
online thing in so many regards that even if Mint were to cost more, it'd
probably still gather some customers...but Mint is dramatically cheaper than
Quicken, practically infinitely so).

Flock and Docstoc had some good press a while back. But, I don't really
recognize any of the other names. And, other than Mint, I've never used any of
them (and I knew about, and was a fan of, Mint before TC40).

~~~
michaelneale
I would love to have xobni for my thunderbird/Mail.app on OSX (I don't really
want to move to outlook just for it on the mac, if outlook even runs on the
mac??).

------
mmcgrana
You can see <http://www.crunchbase.com/conference/2007> for funding and exit
information for the 2007 companies. You can also see the companies' investors,
as well as the list of experts for the 2007 event.

------
Mugurm
IF TC 40 was a VC what would be their rate of return?

~~~
SwellJoe
You can't know yet. It's only been a year. The average exit for a VC-backed
venture in the valley takes seven years. Very few companies, even those with
smaller angel or seed level investment, have an exit within a year.

------
schtog
Viewdle is very, very cool. <http://www.viewdle.com>

